# HID Xenon projector



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried adjusting the headlights yet? They're horribly adjusted from the factory. Surprisingly, the stock headlights are decent once they've been adjusted.

There are HID projector headlights out for the Cruze for about $500-800. The other alternative is to retrofit a projector like a Morimoto Mini into the OEM headlamp.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

found this. i may purchase next week and will post.
Chevrolet Cruze HIDs Chevrolet Cruze HID Kits Headlight Conversions Xenon Bulbs


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bi-xenon Morimoto Mini Stage III Kit (D2S) - Complete Retrofit Kits from The Retrofit Source Inc

Spendy, and the right way to do HID with OEM headlights. Projector or stay halogen. 

Also, have you tried aiming the lights using the white adjuster wheel? Check Daniel Stern's website for directions on aiming.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

As already stated, a retrofit is your best option. But requires for you to open your stock headlights and install the projectors.

Here is an example of doing such a retrofit. Looks OEM and performs 10x better than halogens.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

evo77 said:


> As already stated, a retrofit is your best option. But requires for you to open your stock headlights and install the projectors.
> 
> Here is an example of doing such a retrofit. Looks OEM and performs 10x better than halogens.


 
loving those headlights! where and how much?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

lacruze said:


> loving those headlights! where and how much?


Seconded!! Are those off your car? How are the cutoffs? And how difficult were they to install?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

You can do a retrofit cheap now if you go to theretrofitsource.com


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not my car. Just a random internet image.

But its most likely a Morimoto type projector. Which means to install it you have to...

1. pry open the headlamp lens
2. remove the light bulb glare shield
3. slide the projector into the bulb opening
4. secure the projector with the supplied adapter ring on the backside
5. adjust projector beam horizontal alignment
6. replace lens back on headlamp and reseal
7. adjust projector beam vertical alignment
8. enjoy superior lighting


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone else about retrofitting with a Morimoto. I keep wanting to aim my headlights but I always forget when I am out. My parents don't have a level driveway so I need to just drive somewhere to aim them. I thought about just upgrading to a better bulb but hate to waste money on some that might not last long.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Not my car. Just a random internet image.
> 
> But its most likely a Morimoto type projector. Which means to install it you have to...
> 
> ...


Seems easy enough. But sealing the headlight housing back up good enough to avoid fogging up is my issue.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Seems easy enough. But sealing the headlight housing back up good enough to avoid fogging up is my issue.


 use this it's equiv to OEM glue
OCI Butyl Rubber Glue - Accessories from The Retrofit Source Inc
and if needed you can put these on the rear of your headlight where the projector sticks out to seal out the elements
Rubber Housing Caps - Accessories from The Retrofit Source Inc


----------

